# Help. Where do I live on the Golden Mile?



## chanel2020 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm moving with my husband and two children to Marbella this Easter. I have yet to find somewhere that is suitable. Do any of you know of an area that is family orientated and has a community, (I would like to live on the Golden Mile) as opposed to just being lived in at holiday vacation time. It is important to us that our children have the outdoor life and place to play out that we did as children, at present we do not have that. Thanks for reading this.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

One of our posters, mrypg9 who lives near Marbella has a son who owns a couple of properties on the Golden Mile I believe, so she may know of some good areas. I've only driven along the motorway that passes it and it seems to be just hotels from what I can see, but obviously there is more to it than that!?

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello - isn't the Golden Mile just an upmarket tourist resort for very rich people to play golf and moor their yachts? So I can't imagine there is much life there out of season, and certainly not much fun for children. Could you not consider expanding your horizons a bit?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Hello - isn't the Golden Mile just an upmarket tourist resort for very rich people to play golf and moor their yachts? So I can't imagine there is much life there out of season, and certainly not much fun for children. Could you not consider expanding your horizons a bit?


That's more like a description of Puerto Banus, home of the aesthetically and financially challenged and the cosmetically and surgically enhanced
Nothing much upmarket about Marbella any more, if ever there were. It is associated with the likes of Katie Price, Kerry Katona, X Factor contestants et al.
We were there a couple of nights ago and it was dead. Shops and businesses closed down, loads of empty apartments....
Rents have plummeted and you can rent houses and apartments for a fraction of the cost a couple of years ago.
The OP need only look on the net to find a plethora of agents desperate to shift their properties of all kinds.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> One of our posters, mrypg9 who lives near Marbella has a son who owns a couple of properties on the Golden Mile I believe, so she may know of some good areas. I've only driven along the motorway that passes it and it seems to be just hotels from what I can see, but obviously there is more to it than that!?
> 
> Jo xxx


There's not a lot more, really. Just the usual urbs. Some of them wouldn't look out of place if lifted and put down in S****horpe. I hate it!!
But as the Spanish say, Sobre los gustos no hay disputos.

Jo...you know I take a childish delight in writing that word


----------



## chanel2020 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Jojo*



mrypg9 said:


> There's not a lot more, really. Just the usual urbs. Some of them wouldn't look out of place if lifted and put down in S****horpe. I hate it!!
> But as the Spanish say, Sobre los gustos no hay disputos.
> 
> Jo...you know I take a childish delight in writing that word


Thanks for your reply. I will try to contact the poster and perhaps they can help me.


----------



## chanel2020 (Jan 17, 2011)

*mrypg9*



chanel2020 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I will try to contact the poster and perhaps they can help me.


i was looking at the Golden Mile as it has a very long promenade and my son could go out on his bike without crossing any roads. It seems very safe. If you could suggest anywhere else it would be much appreciated. I have still to work my way around this site, sorry.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

chanel2020 said:


> i was looking at the Golden Mile as it has a very long promenade and my son could go out on his bike without crossing any roads. It seems very safe. If you could suggest anywhere else it would be much appreciated. I have still to work my way around this site, sorry.


There are a couple of very family friendly villages near to Marbella....I'll pm you.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

chanel2020 said:


> I'm moving with my husband and two children to Marbella this Easter. I have yet to find somewhere that is suitable. Do any of you know of an area that is family orientated and has a community, (I would like to live on the Golden Mile) as opposed to just being lived in at holiday vacation time. It is important to us that our children have the outdoor life and place to play out that we did as children, at present we do not have that. Thanks for reading this.


What about San Pedro? It's a fairly normal little town I think, isn't it?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> What about San Pedro? It's a fairly normal little town I think, isn't it?


I really like San Pedro. Spanish, unpretentious, friendly. 
And, as you say, normal.
I think it would be a great place to live.


----------



## chanel2020 (Jan 17, 2011)

*san pedro*



Caz.I said:


> What about San Pedro? It's a fairly normal little town I think, isn't it?




Yes. I like San Pedro and have not investigated it enough. Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

jojo said:


> I've only driven along the motorway that passes it


The "proper" Golden Mile runs from the west end of Marbella and starts by Da Bruno and effectively ends at Puerto Banus - I´m not aware that you can see any of that from the AP7

Sticking to the immediate area it depends massively on the posters budget as to where they could afford to live but Sierra Blanca and Nagüeles are nice plus you have hidden gems like Urbanización la Virginia which is like living in a real out in the campo pueblo


----------



## chanel2020 (Jan 17, 2011)

ShinyAndy said:


> The "proper" Golden Mile runs from the west end of Marbella and starts by Da Bruno and effectively ends at Puerto Banus - I´m not aware that you can see any of that from the AP7
> 
> Sticking to the immediate area it depends massively on the posters budget as to where they could afford to live but Sierra Blanca and Nagüeles are nice plus you have hidden gems like Urbanización la Virginia which is like living in a real out in the campo pueblo


Thanks for replying. i have never heard of La Virginia, but shall google it to see how it is thanks. Chanel.


----------



## chanel2020 (Jan 17, 2011)

*La Virginia*



chanel2020 said:


> Thanks for replying. i have never heard of La Virginia, but shall google it to see how it is thanks. Chanel.


I looked at La Virginia, it seems absolutely charming, I shall have a look at it when I am in Marbella end of Feb/March. Thanks for replying.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Bear in mind it´s normally VERY expensive!


----------



## chanel2020 (Jan 17, 2011)

*La Virginia*



ShinyAndy said:


> Bear in mind it´s normally VERY expensive!


I thought that! I'm still going to look mind! Regards Chanel.


----------

